# R6016 - Not enough space for thread data



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

I am getting a random error "R6016 - Not enough space for thread data" and can not pinpoint where it is coming from. It doesn't slow down the computer from what I can tell, and doesn't really seem to affect anything else but it just pops up and it is very annoying and happens at random times.

What I have tried:
Removing all Visual C++ software
Reinstalling Visual C++ software
sfc /scannow: no errors
Rebuild the list of available counters with lodctr /r command

It happened just 5 minutes ago and I opened up Event Viewer, and there are no errors or warnings that show up within the past hour.


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

This is the precise error I am getting:


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

_SFC -System File Checker - Instructions_
Click on Start > All Programs > Accessories
Right-click on the Command Prompt entry
Select Run as Administrator and accept the UAC prompt - the Elevated Command Prompt window should pop up.

At the Command prompt, type

*SFC /SCANNOW*

and hit the Enter key

Wait for the scan to finish - make a note of any error messages - and then reboot.


Copy the _CBS.log_ file created (C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log) to your desktop (you can't manipulate it directly) and then compress the copy and upload it to your reply.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download Microsoft C ++: Download Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x64) from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

Results of sfc /scannow:

Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.

CBS.zip in attachments


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

spunk, I have tried that as well as uninstalling all of the Visual C++ software and just installing that one. Same problem.


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

I may have been able to fix it.. I disabled automatic updates because it turns out it kept downloading the visual c++ 2008 redistribution. It's been about 2 days since the last time I saw an error popup.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

That is NOT a solution! 

There are errors in the CBS.log file which indicate there may be problems with the registry - 

Please download and save the CheckSUR tool from http://support.microsoft.com/kb/947821 
(you'll need to look in the details for Windows 7, downloading from the Microsoft Download Center)

Run it - The tool can take anywhere from 5 mins to a couple of hours to run (or 'Install') depending on how much it has to do, and may exit silently - it may appear to freeze for most of that time, but be patient.
The result is logged in the C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CheckSUR.log file - and an archive …\checksur.persist.log file

Then zip the CheckSUR.log and upload it to your reply.


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

Okay will do. Is the checkSUR tool "Windows6.1-KB947821-v28-x64.msu"?


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

I ran it and it installed a hotfix, but there was no software to run afterwards so is that what I had to do? Here is the log file:


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

And yeah disabling updates didn't work for long, got the error yesterday and today.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

The CheckSUR tool doesn't actually 'install' anything - unless it has to repair something. It checks registry entries and parts of the file system.

In this case, the 'errors' is has found are perfectly normal for an IE10 install on Windows 7, since MS screwed the back-porting from Windows 8.

Please now run another SFC /SCANNOW and post the new CBS.log file - it mayshow differences.


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

Will do


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

Okay here it is. I re-installed Visual C++ 2010 Redistribution and .Net Framework 4 prior to running the command.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

The new CBS.log file seems to be clears of problems - so is the SFC scan.

However, you didn't actually post the requested file..... C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CheckSUR.log.

Please do so.


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh you had said to post the new CBS.log file not the CheckSUR. I will do that too.


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

Here it is:


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

I had uploaded it post #11. Did you want me to run the CheckSUR again?


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for the file - It's actually clean, as the errors there are normal for a Win7 machine with IE10 installed.
I seem to be getting my threads confused - sorry about asking for the same thing twice!

Please open an Elevated Command Prompt, and run the following commands...

REG QUERY "HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\Environment" /s
REG QUERY "HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\Environment" /s
REG QUERY "HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\Environment" /s

post the results - I have the feeling that there's an environment variable that's been misset somewhere, and I'm groping for a way to find it.


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

Haha no problem. Here it is:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>REG QUERY "HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\Environment" /s

HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\Environment
TEMP REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Temp
TMP REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Temp


C:\Windows\system32>REG QUERY "HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\Environment" /s

HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\Environment
TEMP REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Temp
TMP REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Temp


C:\Windows\system32>REG QUERY "HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\Environment" /s

HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\Environment
TEMP REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Temp
TMP REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Temp


C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, they are as they should be, we can use the "SET" cmd to find current user and system environment variables, it reads from:-

HKCU\VolatileEnvironment HKLM\System\CurrentcontrolSet\Control\Sessionmanager\Environment.

So open an elevated cmd prompt and type:-

set > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) please post the notepad outcome here.

In addition resetting IE has been reported as a fix for this problem, worth a try.
I really don't know the answer to this problem.


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmm okay I reset IE. Don't really use it anyways. Here is the output:

ALLUSERSPROFILE=C:\ProgramData
APPDATA=C:\Users\Marcus\AppData\Roaming
C3PATH=C:\Program Files (x86)\Vivox\C3\
CLASSPATH=.;C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\lib\ext\QTJava.zip
CommonProgramFiles=C:\Program Files\Common Files
CommonProgramFiles(x86)=C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files
CommonProgramW6432=C:\Program Files\Common Files
COMPUTERNAME=MEESTERMARCUS
ComSpec=C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe
FP_NO_HOST_CHECK=NO
HOMEDRIVE=C:
HOMEPATH=\Users\Marcus
KMP_DUPLICATE_LIB_OK=TRUE
LOCALAPPDATA=C:\Users\Marcus\AppData\Local
LOGONSERVER=\\MEESTERMARCUS
NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS=4
OS=Windows_NT
Path=C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;E:\Watcom\binnt;E:\Watcom\binw;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static;C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Shared;C:\Program Files (x86)\Calibre2\;C:\PROGRA~1\TIEDUC~1\TI-83P~1\UTILS;C:\PROGRA~1\DISKEE~1\DISKEE~1\;C:\Windows\SysWOW64;C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\110\Tools\Binn\;C:\Program Files (x86)\MiKTeX 2.9\miktex\bin\;;E:\Dwimperl\perl\bin;E:\Dwimperl\perl\site\bin;E:\Dwimperl\c\bin;C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTSystem\;C:\Program Files (x86)\CodeBlocks\MinGW\bin
PATHEXT=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC
PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE=AMD64
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7, GenuineIntel
PROCESSOR_LEVEL=6
PROCESSOR_REVISION=2a07
ProgramData=C:\ProgramData
ProgramFiles=C:\Program Files
ProgramFiles(x86)=C:\Program Files (x86)
ProgramW6432=C:\Program Files
PROMPT=$P$G
PSModulePath=C:\Windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\
PUBLIC=C:\Users\Public
QTJAVA=C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\lib\ext\QTJava.zip
SystemDrive=C:
SystemRoot=C:\Windows
TEMP=C:\Users\Marcus\AppData\Local\Temp
TMP=C:\Users\Marcus\AppData\Local\Temp
USERDOMAIN=MEESTERMARCUS
USERNAME=Marcus
USERPROFILE=C:\Users\Marcus
VS110COMNTOOLS=E:\Visual Studio\Common7\Tools\
WATCOM=E:\Watcom
windir=C:\Windows
windows_tracing_flags=3
windows_tracing_logfile=C:\BVTBin\Tests\installpackage\csilogfile.log


----------

